# More Books



## ship (Apr 24, 2005)

Tonight I crack the cover on "Proscenium and Sight-Lines, A Complete System of Scenery Planning" by Richard Southern - 1939

Just bought three new books from PLSN -
Electrical Safety for Live Events by Marco van Beek
Sixty Years Of Light Work
Theatre Engineering and Stage Machinery by Toshiro Ogawa

Should prove interesting reading.

Don't know what's up with the Focal Press website but it is not working correctly.

Also, anyone know what ever happened to Act I bookstore in Chicago? Went there a few weeks ago and it was gone. Stopped by the theater in the same building and nobodody knew what happened to it. 
Same as Dramatist Bookstore in now being missing from where it used to be.

[In a web search I answer my own question - change of names and location. http://www.act1bookstore.com/ ]

What's everyone else reading?


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 24, 2005)

i still have yet to read "A Stage Lighting Syllabus:1964 by Stanley McCandless" it i had it in my backpack most of last year now its just sitting on my desk


----------



## ship (Apr 24, 2005)

Good book, can't figure out where I lost my own copy. Keep an eye out for another book by him called eitehr Stage Lighting Equipment or Glossary of Stage Lighting which got more into the fixture construction of 1930's.

Ok, so I was bad, I went on Amazon and bought two used books:
Magic of Light: The Craft and Career of Jean Rosenthal, Pioneer in Lighting for the Modern Stage - Jean Rosenthal for $129.00

and

Caspar Neher: Brecht's Designer - John Willett for $6.00


Of note, I saw a copy of the above Rosenthal book for $88.00 left. That's a really good price even if slightly damaged.


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm reading "A practical guide to stage lighting". Good book for intermediate light designers, doesn't have a lot of new stuff for me but it helped me remember a lot of old things. Great directions for lighting paperwork.

Also reading "Scene Design and Stage Lighting". Again, a great book. This is the third edition or so. So far the best all around tech book for beginner-intermediate designers. Also has some great pictures. Even a bit on sound.

Aaand reading "The marlinspike sailor". Best book on knots I've ever come across. Rope ladders, pulley systems, all the fun stuff. I built a rope ladder and heaved it over an unused pipe. Got about thirty feet up before I decided there was no point going up higher and being tired. Quite unsafe and no one should ever do this. 

Mostly been working on my design though. If anyone out there does not know how to draw and wants to know how, pick up drawing on the right side of the brain. I read it when I was very little, but I always reccomend it when I can.


----------



## ship (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok, I'm done shopping for a while. Spent another $97.00 on books I have been interested in for a while. My excuse.... I have been good in the last couple of years in not going on spending sprees, and did not really buy myself a B-Day present this year.

Tinder Box: The Iroquois Theatre Disaster 1903 
The Art of Stage Lighting. by Bentham, Frederick
Scenography and stage technology: An introduction by Bellman, Willard F
A Source Book in Theatrical History [Paperback] by Nagler, A. M.
Lighting the stage;: Art and practice by Bellman, Willard F 
Chicago Death Trap: The Iroquois Theatre Fire of 1903 [Hardcover] by Brandt
The Oxford Illustrated History of Theatre (Oxford Illustrated Histories


----------



## BISON (Jun 12, 2005)

I just picked up a copy of "The Set Lighting Technicians Handbook" third edition By Harry C. Box. It was $26.00 from amazon.com. It is mainly targeted at the film industry, but it is extremely useful to theater electricians. It covers Film lighting equipment, practice , and power distibution.


----------



## disc2slick (Aug 1, 2005)

propmonkey said:


> i still have yet to read "A Stage Lighting Syllabus:1964 by Stanley McCandless" it i had it in my backpack most of last year now its just sitting on my desk



McCANDLEss...lighting...get it? get it? oh man, it's too rich...


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah ive noticed that before...i always felt to lame to make a joke out of it....no offense to you of course.


----------



## Eboy87 (Aug 2, 2005)

Right now I'm reading:

Crank It Up, Live Sound Secrets of the Top Tour Engineers by Clive Young

and Basic Live Sound by I don't know who (left it at home, oh well)


----------



## MSwan (Aug 2, 2005)

A book everyone serious about theatre as a career should read is "The Business of Theatrical Design" by James L. Moody. It is all about the business side of theatre and while it is mostly targeted to designers even tech can get useful info from it. One such tidbit that every tech should know is that if you are working for a show as an independent contractor (they don't take any taxes out of the money they pay you) you are NOT covered by workman's comp. You are considered your own business and as such responsible for your own insurance. Not many freelancers realize.


----------



## ship (Aug 6, 2005)

Very good book!


----------

